# Muss man den Baron wirklich legen für Hammermeister?



## Odemmortis (28. August 2007)

Wie das Thema schon sagt, ist diese Quest noch nötig? Oder kann ich irgendwo den Skill kaufen? Wäre iwie ziemlich kacke mit 70 und Bc überhaupt ne Gruppe für die Instanz zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkseraph (28. August 2007)

also eigentlich musste das quest nicht machen da sie dir nur ein rezept gibt
um hammerschmied zu werden musste die nette dame in winterquell mit dem richtigen lvl
und dem richtigen skill ansprechen, dann gibt sie dir die möglichkeit hammerschmied zu sein 
ohne quest ohne alles

hoffe das ich helfen konnte

have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odemmortis (28. August 2007)

Das klingt schon mal richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber mir gibt die nur diese Quest oder is das der falsche Npc?


----------



## darkseraph (28. August 2007)

hm,  also am lvl kanns  nicht  liegen hast ja gesagt bist 70. 
wie hoch ist denn dein skill?
bzw. kannste  bei den beiden leute die daneben stehen (axt- und  schwertmeister) was annehmen?
(meine keine quests für rezepte sondern die spezialisierung)

have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odemmortis (28. August 2007)

Also mein Skill ist 350 daher will ich ja nu für Donner die Spezi haben. Kann es vlt sein, dass ich noch irgendwie Waffenschmied werden muss? 
Die anderen geben mir auch nur Quests!


----------



## darkseraph (28. August 2007)

jupp da is der punkt an der sache musst erst waffenschmied werden 
um dich dann nochmal extra spezialieren zu können

have fun


----------



## Odemmortis (28. August 2007)

Wo geht das als Hordler? Kenne das noch aus grauer Vorzeit von meinem Paladin, muss ich auf 70 und so weiter dann auch noch diese nervige Quest dafür machen?


----------



## Squishee (28. August 2007)

Bei der Schmiede in Orgrimmar.
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=5302


----------



## jolk (27. August 2008)

vor Bc musste man für spezi baron killen nach bc nicht mehr...


----------

